# Human milk fortifier



## kanga

Hi everyone. 

I had a 35w baby last week and he was iugr and came out weighing 1.6kg or 3lb 10oz. 

He's been fed my breast milk since birth with a bit of DBM at the beginning. 

Yesterday they started putting half measures if human milk fortifier in his feeds. The reason being he isn't really gaining weight yet and given he's small anyway, they want to give him the best chance possible of gaining weight and they said this will help him with the calories and protein Etc

There's not much on the internet about hmf and I'm
Interested to hear of anyone else's experiences of using it.

I'm aiming and trying to establish breastfeeding. 

My instinct is telling me that they are turning my breast milk into formula. Thoughts?


----------



## shobbs

I'm totally against the fortifier my son ex 28 weaker was tube fed my breast milk and as he was only 2lb they decided to put him on fortifier, he caught NEC and was very poorly, after research on the fortifier I found a small % of babies that caught NEC was related to using fortifier, I would research into it


----------



## kanga

Thanks for replying. What's NEC?


----------



## jandksmommy

My twins, born at 33 1/2 weeks, were given fortifier right from the start. My daughter, born at 23 1/2 weeks, was also given fortifier after about 6weeks (I think it was 6 weeks). All grew well once on it and had no ill effects. 

NEC is Necrotizing enterocolitis... basically, the tissue in the intestines and bowel is too immature to handle food effectively and becomes infected. This can lead to tissue death and bowel perforations and the need to surgically remove the diseased sections. It is super scary. My 23 weeker developed issues of this nature and we were told to prepare ourselves for her to need surgery. Thankfully, stopping her feeds for a few days was enough to stop the damage and she never needed the surgery.


----------



## AP

At your LOs age I wouldn't think the risk is as high as an extreme preemie. We did use it however and it sure helped


----------



## kanga

Thanks all. I've decided to stop it for now. I couldn't forgive myself if he got nec having taken that risk with his health. 

From what I've read the hmf is very beneficial for more prem babies and smaller babies. My sin was born at 35w weighing 1.6kg so he's above the "very small" bracket and I can't justify taking te risk. Docs have agreed to revisit the discussion In a few days. Thanks again.


----------



## sunnylove

My son was born 2 lbs 7 ozs and he was on human milk fortifier for the first few weeks of life. They don't add a ton to the breastmilk, though. It's only like 5ccs for every 20ccs or something - I don't quite remember, but it wasn't much. When he got a bit older (because human milk fortifier is usually just for babies with extremely low birth weight) my milk was fortified with regular formula (Simulac), but again, it wasn't much at all. He was on that for a couple weeks before they took him completely off when they realized that my breastmilk is high in calories and didn't need fortified. 

My son had no issues with NEC or with anything else, really. I would say your nearly-4-pounder doesn't need fortifier, but have them test your milk just in case. Some women have low calorie milk that does need fortified for preemies.


----------



## 4 boys

It's your choice but from my opinion is your baby is a good weight and they put so much pressure on them to eat as long as they don't lose weight it shouldn't be a worry..

Unfortunately my 26 weeker had nec twice, first time he had perforated bowel and had part of his intestine removed then a week later he ruptured again needing second surgery. His tummy is a mess from been cut twice in same place.:cry:
Now he's 3 1/2 yr and is lactose intolerant and can't control his bowel motions, still has to wear nappies 

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Foxybabyhg3

Is the fortifier the Cow & Gate little sachets of powder? DD had that in NICU and had medical NEC (no surgery required-caught early). I didn't know there was a connection :(


----------



## kanga

Yes I believe it is foxy. It wasn't explained to me either what it was. I think the docs should really explain about these things before they just go ahead and do it. I turned up today and was told he is now on vitamin supplement. Funny how they don't ask and they just do.


----------



## shobbs

Yes the cow & gate, again my son didn't need surgery as it was caught early but never touched it again he was only putting on 18g in 3 days. They give all babies vitamins that are breast fed (dyalivit & Styron) I think that's how you spell it. Soon enough he put on weight perfectly. 

Everyone has there own opinion on fortifier and the unlucky few do have problems with NEC. I wasn't aware of the risks until ne got it and I researched into it


----------



## 4 boys

My son went through so much because of NEC, he was a unlucky one :cry:

Always find out what they give your baby, doctors,nurses, consultants are not always right..
If your unsure get different opinions and research.:thumbup:

My son is in pain everyday and I hurt so much for him just wish I could take away the pain for him. :nope:


----------

